# youth bow purchase recomendation



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I was planning on getting the kids a bow for Christmas. Any suggestions? Bear in mind there are not many archery shops locally anymore so I will have to rely on either an online purchase , which probablly opens up the selection...or go to a box store like cabellas or gander mtn. 

Also how do I go about getting one properly sized, since I can't bring them with me to pick their presents...or does that not matter as much in a youth bow. 

I looked a little last time I was at cabellas and was shocked at the price. They look like and cost almost as much as an adult hunting bow...big difference from my first bear bow 25 years ago. 

Thought maybe I could get a few sugestions from some of the archery guys. 

Thanks
John


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

look at the Mathew Genesis ... works for kids to adults ... 3 different models ... they use them a lot at archery camps


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

did you get my PM ?


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, just looking at them. And they have a pink one my 9 year old girl would love...and some normal colors for the 12 yr old boy

Wow, nothing but great reviews everywhere I look


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

thing is they can shoot the same bow if need be ... but they are a bow that will grow with them till they are older and if they wanna get serious about it


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and not a bad price for a Mathew's Bow


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my daughters archery team at school shoots the genesis, bought her one to practice with at home, decent bows, also the Mathews craze is a nice bow, but more pricey, but it will work as a starter bow and a bow they can hunt with for many years.
js


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

I second the Genesis bow from Matthews. I bought one for my wife and child to shoot. Very nice bow.


----------

